# Most usefull accessory



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I finally took the plunge and bought an ATV. I had the dealer add a plow and a winch, is there any one accessory that you feel you can't live without? If so explain why.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

The Nailer said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought an ATV. I had the dealer add a plow and a winch, is there any one accessory that you feel you can't live without? If so explain why.


 I have not got one yet but if you ice fish and have to make a long run you will know what I'm talking about. A thumb warmer. I have had to stop and warm my thumb up. Thumb got so cold I thought it was frozen. Thats with my good gloves, which my hands won't ever get cold in. I now put one of those chemical hand warmer before I start off the ice. It works but not that good.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

:yikes: slowpoke!! a thumb-warmer? I'll only be using mine for ice-fishing, and I think that'll be the last thing I buy. Is the thumb throttle just bare metal?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> :yikes: slowpoke!! a thumb-warmer? I'll only be using mine for ice-fishing, and I think that'll be the last thing I buy. Is the thumb throttle just bare metal?


Mine is plastic. If you ever came off a lake when it gets real cold and had to make a long run you will know what I'm talking about. I thought about those muffs that go onto the handle bars, they might work.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

For cold weather i would suggest something like this










For the above reasons keeps the wind off your hands and your thumb will stay warmer.

Ron


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

The Nailer said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought an ATV. I had the dealer add a plow and a winch, is there any one accessory that you feel you can't live without? If so explain why.


GAS<<<<<<<<<< kinda self explanitory


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

The Nailer said:


> I finally took the plunge and bought an ATV. I had the dealer add a plow and a winch, is there any one accessory that you feel you can't live without? If so explain why.


 In my opinion, it depends on what the main purpose you are going to be using the 4wheeler for. All ideas above are great for cold weather use. And I do know what slowpoke is talking about. It will not take to long for your thumb and palm to get very cold while riding in the winter.

BUT if I had the money this would be the number one thing on my list.:lol: 

http://www.litefootatv.com/html/new_litefoot_xt.htm


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

slowpoke said:


> I have not got one yet but if you ice fish and have to make a long run you will know what I'm talking about. A thumb warmer. I have had to stop and warm my thumb up. Thumb got so cold I thought it was frozen. Thats with my good gloves, which my hands won't ever get cold in. I now put one of those chemical hand warmer before I start off the ice. It works but not that good.


Yes get the hand AND thumb warmers. Start the quad up, flip the switch on for the warmers and bingo nice warm hands and thumb for the ride in. I think I am going to go as far as a heated visor this year for my helmet.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

All good ideas (the tracks are a little over the edge), but I thought someone would say rack extensions or one of those drop racks for the rear for holding gear or some type of trailering accessory. I just wanted to generate some practical ideas from those that have machines.

Anyway I'm picking up my machine today, but I won't be able to play with it until the 10th of October when I go back to camp.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

What did you buy and where? I hope you don't say Andersons' Honda.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You mentioned racks or rack extensions... Those are things that you'll want to look into as you figure out the primary application and what it is you'll be hauling. If your going to be in the woods a lot, on the trails or out on the big water during the winter I'd look into putting a "dash mounted" compass on it, or if you already have a GPS putting a holder on for it. One thing I've noticed a lot of while on the ice is guy's putting chains on the rear tires. A cover is a nice accessory. As is some kind of hour meter so you can better track its use for needed maintance. A "cigar" lighter element so you can "plug in" what ever 12 volt accessory you might need to! Recharge the cell phone, two way radio or being able to plug in the GPS or a light is always a plus.  *For you ice fishermen; You can plug your Vex or other 12 volt fish finders, once you make up a cord!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm getting the plow and the winch with mine. Looking at getting rack extensions for the rear rack...to make it bigger, not taller. Combo reciever hitch for the rear so I can use a ball or pin hitch etc. Cabelas has a nice gear rack for $80 that slides in the reciever, might be a nice addition. 5 gallon bucket holders that hang off the back of the rack will come in handy. Also need a gun case, chain saw holder. I'm also looking for waterproof fender bags, so I can stash a few things that might be necessary on the trail or in the woods like flashlight, gps, gmrs radio, etc. Oh and a back up light to make manuevering in the dark a little easier in tight locations. At some point a small yard trailer as well. Aftermarket tires at some point, everyone seems to complain about teh factory tires. Could get ridiculously expensive!

Hopefully I'll be able to pick mine up this weekend!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

S Monster,, I looked at that receiver thing for $80 in the Cabelas book, but I still can't figure out exactly how that works and it said something about "doesn't come with hook pin" or something?? Those bucket holders do look nice,, especially for 65 bucks,, sure beats the $150, ACat wants for theirs.


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm new here,very cool site I do mostly trail and mud riding with my quad the wife rides also.I got a 2500# winch with my quad its a very important thing to have when your out in the woods.But I coudnt resist getting a plow for the drive way.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

William H Bonney said:


> S Monster,, I looked at that receiver thing for $80 in the Cabelas book, but I still can't figure out exactly how that works and it said something about "doesn't come with hook pin" or something?? Those bucket holders do look nice,, especially for 65 bucks,, sure beats the $150, ACat wants for theirs.



Your atv needs to have a 2" reciever hitch....I think AC is one of the only manufacturers to offer this standard? You can buy a reciever hitch to fit your atv for about $35-$40 or so. The rack just slides into the receiver. Quick and simple. I have a receiver on my truck and three draw bars with different size balls...I can use those same draw bars on the atv reciever to move the boat trailer or my utility trailers around the yard without using the truck. I'll try to post a link to some that Cabelas sells.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here ya go WHB
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20159&hasJS=true

Or this:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20159&hasJS=true

Here's the rack that fits in the receiver:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20153&hasJS=true

I like this rear rack extension as well:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20153&id=0013292

Kind of pricey, but a good accessory:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20149&hasJS=true

One accessory I would love to have but it is pretty steep!
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20151&hasJS=true

And just think of the accessories that are available that Cabelas doesn't carry!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Oh I forgot the bucket holders as well! Great for ice fishing and just about anything else as well. I would like to know what the weight limit is on them though, A couple of full buckets can add up....a bunch of slabs ya know! ( I have a plastic jet sled that I can tow loaded with gear so it's not really an issue for ice fishing.) Post a pic of the ice shanty when you get one...thats a great set up!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Ya, my ACat has a standard 2" receiver,, I see how that works now, pretty cool. The bucket holders are a "must",, I'm gonna wait until closer to the season for the shanty. As a matter of fact, I have 2 Otter shantys', i'm gonna pull the "skin" off the medium den and try to attach it to the quad,, its basically the same set up as ACats' shanty set up. Anyway,, I'm calling Dundee to see if they carry any of those accessories, so I can get a look at them before I buy.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

William H Bonney said:


> What did you buy and where? I hope you don't say Andersons' Honda.


No it was not Anderson's, I have visted their showroom at least four times and have never got a salesman to leave his desk to wait on me. I bought a Suzuki Eiger at Ray C's in Lapeer. They had an '05 in stock (which I was looking for specifically) the salesman was friendly, stopped his breakfast to help me and I believe gave me a good deal. I called another dealer that I had visited in the past couple of weeks after my first visit to Ray C's and asked him to put together his best price and call me back ( I figured I owed him that much), I'm still waiting for the call. I have been in sales almost my entire life selling everything from boats, snowmobiles, household appliances to my current position of the past 22 years as a regional sales manager for a manufacturer and I can honestly say that I have never seen a lazier, more unmotivated group of sales people as those in the atv business. Now with being said I am quite sure there are some very motivated individuals out there somewhere that take their jobs and/or carrers seriously and work hard for every dime they make and deserve every penny of it, unfortuately that has not been my particular experience. I have suffered the same kind of service in the lean years of the auto industry and for the life of me can 't understand their thinking. When I buy something I want to be SOLD!!!! Sell me on the product, on the company and on yourself, answer my questions with enthusiasm and ask for the order!!! Sorry I'll step down off my soapbox now, but your post got me fired up.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Are you going to use your new ATV to drag your boone & crocket tree branch back to camp. :lol: Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I wandered around Andersons for about 10 minutes without anyone saying a word to me. Then all of a sudden some hot chick and her boyfriend come walkin' up and she hops on a quad,,, you shoulda seen the salesmen, practicly knocking each other over, trying to get out the door to wait on "her". The really frustrating part was,,I knew more about the quads then the salesman,,,, "no,, Acat 400's don't come in camo",, or "no,,, no manufacturer even makes a quad that will lock into 4wd",,,, just really stupid stuff.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

ih772 said:


> Are you going to use your new ATV to drag your boone & crocket tree branch back to camp. :lol: Sorry couldn't resist.


Ian-
I fail to find the humor in that statement :tsk: :irked: Although I am still looking for a place to mount the original trophy and the sign that Shawn made for me commemorating my hunting prowess!


----------



## DPESTUN (Mar 15, 2005)

handy woods trailer.....I made one out of and old army bunkbed frame, used gate metal for the rails and expanded metal all around. Axle is the rear axle of a front wheel drive car that is cut to width. 14" donut spares, weld on a tongue and hitch....its light, no wider than the machine and really handy when it comes to hauling tree stands, firewood, dead deer etc. its nearly indistructable and it skids around trees....if your a welder and interested e-mail me, I'll send ya a pic of [email protected]


----------



## majestic flight (Jun 26, 2005)

A windshield for plowing and helps for the ice. Make sure its a quick disconnect type so to remove it for trailering,all other stuff comes to you as you find a reason for it. check out www atvoffroad.net for mich laws and places to ride.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

slowpoke said:


> I have not got one yet but if you ice fish and have to make a long run you will know what I'm talking about. A thumb warmer. I have had to stop and warm my thumb up. Thumb got so cold I thought it was frozen. Thats with my good gloves, which my hands won't ever get cold in. I now put one of those chemical hand warmer before I start off the ice. It works but not that good.



I just added one to mine...after last year I couldn't take it any more....All I use it for is Icefishing...But a 3 mile trip would make your thumb ache it was so cold!!! Even with the best mittens......this year....toastey warm!!


----------

